# 10 month old - Destroying Beds and bed reccomendations



## stumor (Jul 11, 2016)

So Skye is just over the 10 month old mark and she really gives the Velcro dog meaning as any time she is with or beside us she is 100% relaxed, timid and well behaved.

Yet when we leave her alone for a while she just seems to get destructive, so this ends up with beds "exploding" more or less. Attention issues aside, does anyone have any recommendations for Vizsla resistant beds ?? She's made extremely short work of "chew proof" stuff in the past and even made significant progress on 8" thick wooden table legs so the stronger the better and ideally battle tested.

Talking to the local pet shop, Bronte Glen Trojan dog beds seem to be a good way to go

http://www.equipetstores.com/trojan-green-blue-waterproof-dog-bed-large.html

Any other suggestions/tips greatly appreciated !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just use cheap, or old towels until they get past it.


----------



## stumor (Jul 11, 2016)

The last bed she destroyed she had for a good two months without touching it, it's just bursts. Towels aren't too much of an option though from our other dog who is a whippet. If Vizslas love their comfort, whippets take it to a whole new level, wasn't impressed with towels last time we tried.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Towels worked for me, too, when Mia was destroying her beds. I put a thick layer down and then added a couple of blankets on top and it's comfy. 

If you really can't replace the bed with something less tempting, perhaps spraying it with something bitter (they sell products at pet shops) would help? I'm not sure if it would work. Who knows how long the product lasts? I'd also be careful about what's in those products, if you're going to spray her whole bed. You wouldn't want to have any skin irritation. Mia typically goes for the seams on her beds, so in her case, I would only have to get her to leave those alone and she is obviously not lying on the seams.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I think we used towels and blankets until Aspen reached around 1.5 years. There was no solution besides time (and my pup is one of the few who LIKES the taste of the bitter spray). I had friends and family constantly giving me "dog blankets" and "dog towels" as they changed their decor, which was much cheaper than replacing beds/mats.

I haven't found a toy that can withstand a chewing V, do I don't have much faith in beds that make the same claim. 

On another note, you mention that your pup is always with you, and that when she is with you she is timid. I'm wondering if your pups destruction is partially due to being anxious when left alone. You may want to work on some confidence building with her if that is a possibility. Vs are Velcro, but there there is a difference between a dog being Velcro and a dog feeling the need to be with you due to insecurity. Just a thought. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## stumor (Jul 11, 2016)

It's definitely a thought we had, I'm not sure whether its anxiety or excitement although there'd be a fine line between the two I guess. It's just initially, when she's left in the house for a while (even left on her own in the room) she'll calm down. It's just the initial sight of you that drives her mad, we ignore her and only pay attention when she calms down, getting better (slowly).


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"They chew 'til they're two!"

(Just a little saying I learned while volunteering at our local humane society.)


----------

